# odstíny od špinavý bílý až po černou



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
nějak nerozumím tomu pasáže:

Svět je plnej tajemství, řiká se, různejch osudu, odstíny od špinavý bílý až po černou z teček modrá, žlutá, červená. Barvy, ze kterejch se složí všechny ostatní

Spíš nerozumím, jak věta - odstíny... červená - souvisí s tou předchozí větou - odstíny - může být padem nominative, akusativ, instrumental -

Může mně někdo pomocí?
Děkuju moc


----------



## zuzanadoma

Tuším, že se tím chtělo říci:

lidé mají různé osudy - a pak se to ilustruje básnicky, jako by ty osudy měly různé barvy - od špinavý bílý (čistě bílou by si zasloužil asi jen svatý, s tím autor ani nepočítá ) až po černou (a černá barva se skládá z různých teček...). Modrá, žlutá a červená jsou základní barvy spektra, ostatní barvy vznikají jejich kombinací. Je to tedy taková volná analogie mezi lidskými osudy a barvami.

Co se týče gramatiky, odstíny jsou v nominativu, je to volně připojená apozice.

Zdravím milovnici české literatury a chválím za vytrvalost 

Z.


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo! Takže, promin, ta černá barva je jako posetá těmi tečkami...


----------



## zuzanadoma

no mohlo by být, asi jak si to kdo představí


----------



## winpoj

No ona ta pasáž, alespoň na mě, působí dojmem, jako by tam chyběla čárka.

Porovnej:

"odstíny od špinavý bílý až po černou, z teček modrá, žlutá, červená"
a

"odstíny od špinavý bílý až po černou z teček, modrá, žlutá, červená"


----------



## zuzanadoma

já bych si dokázala představit oboje (ale možná mám jen bujnou fantazii ) 

kdoví, i editor se občas utne, nemluvě o autorech


----------



## krok

Černá z teček - pamatujete staré černobílé fotky v novinách? Ty byly také "z teček", zdálky vypadaly jako v odstínech šedé, ale při pohledu zblízka byly tištěné jedinou barvou, poskládané z různě velkých černých teček.

Třeba ty černobílé osudy jsou jako ta novinová fotka.


----------



## zuzanadoma

ummm, pěkné


----------



## parolearruffate

To je strašně zajimavé to, co všechno vám vypadne...
Děkuju


----------

